# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Κάτι τρέχει με την "ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ"

## Μαρία._ed

Αν και σε λάθος ενότητα θέτω τον προβληματισμό μου, θέλω να ελπίζω ότι κάποιο μέλος της διαχείρισης θα το δει: 
Έχω διαπιστώσει τελευταία ότι η "Αναζήτηση" δεν δουλεύει και τόσο καλά. Βάζω λέξεις κλειδιά και ή δεν θα μου βγάλει τα τόπικς και θα λέει ότι δεν βρέθηκε κανένα αποτέλεσμα (ενώ στην ουσία υπάρχουν θέματα) ή θα μου βγάζει μόνο τα ποστ. Προσωπικά από εμπειρία γνωρίζω ότι όταν κάνεις αναζήτηση σε κάποιο θέμα, θα σου δώσει το θέμα ή τα θέματα κι όχι τα ποστ. Μήπως να το κοιτάξετε λίγο; 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## click

ο συγκεκριμενος τυπος αναζητησης δινει ποστς, σου δειχνει βεβαια και τον τιτλο του τοπικ και μπορεις να κλικαρεις αφου εχει συνδεσμο απο πισω.
για να εχεις ασφαλη αποτελεσματα πρεπει να εχεις πετυχει την ορθογραφια, ακομα και τον τονισμο, ωστε να σου βρει τη λεξη.

Υ.Γ. οχι πως αμφισβητω αυτο που λες. οντως οι αναζητησεις πολλες φορες δε λειτουργουν σωστα

----------


## fae!_prits_:p

Στην αναζητηση by default ψαχνει αποτελεσματα της τελευταιας εβδομαδας. Κανε κλικ εκει που λεει week και επελεξε from the beginning και λογικα θα εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έχω τσεκάρει όλες τις πιθανότητες στην αναζήτηση, προκειμένου να βρω κάποια συγκεκριμένα παλιά τόπικς. Δυστυχώς η αναζήτηση δεν είναι αποτελεσματική όπως θα έπρεπε και αναγκάστηκα να ψάχνω παμπάλαιες αναρτήσεις για να βρω αυτές που ήθελα.  :Frown:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλό το ανέκδοτο αλλά σε λάθος ενότητα! :grin:

----------

